# New F6



## kraegar (Sep 5, 2012)

Picked up my new F6 on Monday, took it for a first ride last night (not counting the < 1 mile home from the LBS). Did 19 miles last night - wow, what a responsive bike compared to the hybrid I was riding! (Also my first road bike).

I'm going to have to take it back for a little bit of adjustment, though. The first problem I hit was that in my top gear the chain would occasionally jump. Happened 3 or 4 times, of course around 25mph each time.

The second problem was that around 10 or 11 miles into the ride it starting squeaking. Sounded like a whining puppy. Was more noticeable when I was pedaling, but didn't go away completely if I stopped pedaling. It eventually stopped shortly before I got back, around mile 18. At times it was really loud, though!

Other than those two things, which I'm sure can be fixed, it was a great ride!


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats on your new ride!

The chain skip is probably just a barrel adjustment on the RD.

The squealing is most likely the rubber dust caps on your hubs. IF you take the wheel off, pinch the rubber cone shape dust cover until it pops off the nut. Rub a little grease on the inside of dust cap where it touches the hub. That should take care of it.


----------



## kraegar (Sep 5, 2012)

The LBS is swapping my 23's for puncture resistant 25's today (more suited to the trail we have here in town, and a free swap). I figured I'd have them check it out while I'm there for that.


----------



## JokerSeven (Jun 15, 2010)

Chico2000 said:


> The squealing is most likely the rubber dust caps on your hubs.


This was the case with my new Z85. Both my front and rear hubs were squeeking at the dust caps. It sounded like a litter of yelping puppies...seriously! A touch of grease and those puppies are sleeping quietly.


----------



## kraegar (Sep 5, 2012)

Ran it by the bike shop. The squeak was fixed by some grease on the dust caps. The derailleurs just needed a minor adjustment. And the back brake was dragging a touch, so adjusted that.

Rides perfectly now!


----------



## kraegar (Sep 5, 2012)

Two rides later, and the squeak has not returned, chain has not jumped... riding very smooth. I've put just over 50 miles on it now, and loving it!

Hoping to get out for a 50 mile ride this weekend. Might have to settle for a 30 mile ride if I can't get my usual riding buddies up for 50.


----------



## kraegar (Sep 5, 2012)

Over 200 miles on it now, and not a squeak to be heard since that quick fix-up. My usual 12 mile ride now felt too short, so I've made a 19 mile ride my new norm, and my usual weekend ride will probably be upped from 36 to 50. Feels great!


----------

